# Mississippi Stand Camp: Another Anti-DAPL Protest Camp



## Slingshot Collective (Sep 26, 2016)

"Sandusky, IA – On Saturday, September 24th, 2016, a non-violent direct action out of the Mississippi Stand camp shutdown Dakota Access Pipeline construction at the point the pipeline will cross the Mississippi river at Sandusky, Iowa.

"The action, which started with a six a.m. lock-down by three people (pictured below), and included two more actions, stopped work at the construction site for the day."

Taken from:

http://www.unicornriot.ninja/?p=9451


----------

